# Wood Whiskey Bottle?



## stixo (Dec 14, 2010)

I bought this bottle for my dad for Christmas.  The bottle and label are in very good condition, and I wonder if anyone might know how old it is, please?  I've never seen anything like it before...could it be a very well done repro?

 Thanks much!


----------



## Wangan (Dec 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Karen.I think it is a display piece for advertisement.I cant see how it could have been hollowed out all the way without cutting it in half and binding it back together for actual use.To just drill down through the neck wouldnt leave very much room for the contents.There were some wooden bottles that were used to make molds,but they didnt have labels.Ive never heard of an actual usable wooden bottle,but at least it wouldnt be easy to break!A Google search on Lairds might give you an idea of age if indeed it was used by them for advertisement..I dont think its a repro.but  someone else may know a lot more about these.Its a cool gift and I like it! Thanks for showing this neat example. -Tim


----------



## stixo (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Tim.  Thanks so much for the reply- it's very nice to have such a warm welcome to this forum!  You're probably right about it being a display piece although it is hollow.  The stopper is also with the bottle, I just forgot to take a picture of it.  I have looked and looked on the Internet for information.  I found a photo of what looks like an identical bottle from an online auction but it didn't have a label, and was sold as a decanter.  Here's a link:  

 http://www.etsy.com/listing/53771449/antique-wooden-whiskey-decanter-bottle

 E. Lindsay Pembroke & Co. was definitely in business in 1906.  I found a repro poster and assorted repro pottery on eBay U.K. but I still haven't found any actual information about the distillery or when it closed.  I do believe the bottle is old.  Close examination of the screws holding the metal rims on the top and bottom of the bottle look old and not like ones we can buy today.  The label is made from thick paper that appears almost waxy.  Again, nothing like most of today's labels.

 I sent a picture to a bottle collectors club in England so if they are able to identify it, I'll pass the information along to you and this forum.

 Thanks again!

 Karen
 [/align]


----------



## Wangan (Dec 15, 2010)

Ah Yes! They hollowed it out from the bottom.Very cool indeed!You have got me wanting one of these now.Maybe I can get forum member Erik T. to make a new one for me if I cant find an original.If I find any info. Ill be sure to let you know.


----------



## stixo (Dec 15, 2010)

I just watched the youtube video.  Right on, man!  I think I saw all of them in concert except, sadly, Bowie, not so sadly, Kiss and Sweet (never heard of them).  Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## Wangan (Dec 16, 2010)

You are welcome! I liked a few Bowie tunes and I bought a Sweet album but Kiss never really got me going,although a lot of my class mates thought they were the greatest at the time.My last name is Cooper,and I joked to a school friend that I was the third cousin of Alice Cooper and that I could get tickets when ever I wanted.[]I had a short stint of fame as the rumor spread like wildfire before I told him the truth and the fact that Cooper is his stage name not his real name.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 16, 2010)

> E. Lindsay Pembroke & Co


 Hello and I welcome you also. The Pembroke is listed as a merchant, not a distillery HERE
 This would have most likely been an advertising display but but it's odd that they advertised themselves. It may have been made by them to simply promote that they sold boose. 
 I also may be completely wrong.
 How's that for helpful?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 16, 2010)

Cool bottle,...Wonder if Erik T. Has seen t?


----------

